# HS520a (first post)



## rcannon409 (Dec 7, 2013)

Guys, my name is Roland and I'[m a new member from Utah. I HAD to get anew snowblower today after my Ariens (1984) broke in half.

I'm just a normal home owner, no special requirements. I went with a Honda hs520a and it appears to work well. I've had good luck with their mowers.

I decided ot check out the owners manual. Buried in there is a statement that says this machine can run rich at high altitudes....with typical rich running conditions. I'm nto havign an issue (yet) but the statement leads me to believe this carb may have some sort of adjustment potential???? I'm nto at an extreme altitude, but I'd liek to play with it. I spent years jetting my motorcycles, so I do know about the dangers of running lean. BUT, more power and the ability to throw snow further sounds fun.

I though all modern stuff was sealed? Can soemone direct me to soem sort of jetting adjustment for this carb? Are their jets available?

Thanks!!!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello roland, welcome to SBF!! i don't think you honda has an adjustable carb. whats in the manual is just a warning just incase you run into such a situation. oh and congrats


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

The "adjustment" I have seen mentioned for newer Honda engines is just a different jet. You take the bowl off the carb, unscrew the old jet and screw the new one in. If you are trying to get the jet bigger some of us have had success reaming them out slightly larger on the clone engines.

Do you still have your old Ariens? It might be possible to fix it.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Welcome Roland
Was your Ariens a 2 stage? If it was I will be interested to see how you like going to a single stage. We all want to hear the story of how you broke your Ariens in half.

The snow is coming down good at the moment here at my house. I think everywhere in Utah is getting snow this weekend.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

My Troy is a newer machine and they are non adjustable. I've already tried cleaning it and it still surges unless I run it with the choke partially on. So I know it's fuel and it's lean.

Come spring I'm going to try cleaning it again and using something physical rather than just a liquid in the jets to clean them but if it doesn't work I searched and found a thread that listed what size drill to use to open up the jets to get my particular china engine to run correctly.

This is the set I purchased last month as I have a tiller that surges after a good cleaning too so I know I'm going to get some use out of them.


----------



## rcannon409 (Dec 7, 2013)

The Airens can possibly be welded.....Well, heres what happened. An Ice chunk apparently made it through the first stage, and became caught in the second. BOOM! It kept turning..I also know it belonged to my father in law. No idea how long he had it before I got it. No complaints and I almost bought another just because of how well it held up.

The poor thing was old. I've been using it since 1986. I think rusting had a lot to do with it, too. Here in Utah it will sit from 6-8 months without turning.

So far, the little Honda is great. Light and easy to maneuver. Easy storage. It uses almost no fuel, and is quite powerful. I needed something that will throw snow further than I could before due to my oddly shaped driveway. The single stage is good for this. But, no going over the thrown snow like I could before.

I think I'll order in a 1 size smaller jet. I'll need a leaner mix up here in altitude....that is, unless this Honda came jetted lean anyway, and it very well might have. I looked up the jet and its only 7.00 or so.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

[email protected] will likely be around before too long. He's the go to guy for all things Honda, snowblowers, generators lawn mowers etc. etc.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Are you saying ice got into the impeller and got stuck in there but the front augers kept turning? Could be you broke the pins holding the impeller to the shaft? Those are pretty cheap assuming you can get the old ones out.


----------



## rcannon409 (Dec 7, 2013)

No, the pins are ok...I wish they would have broken.

If you look at the blower, it is two pieces...well, sort of. The section where the motor sits on, then the section where the snow travels. They are bolted together from the folded metal from the front section. This messes up belt alignment and integrity of the unit. Serious, no complaints. I'd buy anything that woudl hold up as well as this has. 

Mine broke along the metal folds. Cracks and fatigue from so many years use. I'll try to weld it, but not sure the base metal has much left. It was thin to begin with. No big deal. I often see these at Pawn Shops int he summer, for low prices. Being my motor is perfect, I might just go this route and combine mine with a new/used model. No reason not to have two blowers, right?


----------



## rcannon409 (Dec 7, 2013)

Back to this Honda HS520a, though. I am very impressed. I dont think I have the snow some of you have, but today was a day that got talked about on the news. Driving advisories, etc. I had anywhere from 8-14 inches in the yard, and on the driveway.

The Honda did a great job. Never a loss of power, and I coudl nto find a drift big enough to stop it. I was also able to throw the snow far enough to clear a 60 foot wide driveway. Highly impressed. I'll get the leaner jets, but only for fun. This thing runs like a champ as-is., and I dont miss the 2 stage. We'll see how that holds up as the season goes on.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

_*"The Honda did a great job. Never a loss of power"

*_If that's the case I wouldn't touch the carb, you're only asking for trouble.


----------



## rcannon409 (Dec 7, 2013)

Yes, your right....I'll put the tools away. No.....No.....No...need a project. I will dig in to the Ariens. LOL


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Great idea. Start researching Ariens repair, learn to weld, maybe repower, impeller clearance mod, better skids. It could keep the Honda safe for months !!!


----------



## rcannon409 (Dec 7, 2013)

Actually, I just reachieved my certification to handle Hydrogen and Nitrous Oxide...as well as braising. This might be fun!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Re-jetting is a good idea if operating above 5,000 feet. Below that, the stock main jet can keep the air/fuel ratio at a reasonable mixture, and you should not have any problems.

Keep in mind, with any engine with a carburetor, expect to lose about 3% of power per 1,000 feet above sea level. When you get above 5,000 feet, the air is thinner, and the stock jet is flowing too much fuel (running rich). This can cause the exhaust to smoke a bit, or even foul a spark plug. By re-jetting with a smaller diameter jet, you balance out the mixture and eliminate the rich-running condition. 

The HS520 comes with a #68 main jet, and you Honda offers smaller jets:
#70 is good for 5,000-8,000 feet, part number *99101-124-0680*, list price $7.58.
#72 is good for 8,000-10,000 feet, part number *99101-124-0720*, list price $7.58.

Google the part numbers to find a dealer selling online, or use this link to find your local Honda dealer: *Find A Honda Dealer*

To swap the jet...get a shop manual to make it go LOT easier. Honda sells them direct with free shipping and updates for three years:

Amazon.com: Honda HS520 Snow Blow Throw Service Repair Shop Manual: Patio, Lawn & Garden






Here's the basic re-jet procedure:

1. Drain the fuel.
2. Remove the top and rear covers.
3. Disconnect fuel line, remove air deflector plate near carb.
4. Disconnect governor linkage, remove tow 6 x 79mm flange bolts to remove carburetor as an assembly.
5. Remove bottom bowl bolt; take care not to let float, valve, or float pin fall out. 
6. Use a small flat-tip screwdriver to remove the main jet from center of the carburetor body. Install new jet.


----------



## rcannon409 (Dec 7, 2013)

Robert. excellent service, sir. Thank You Had you only been around in 2005, maybe you could have helped me with my CRF 450's valves! Oh wait, wrong forum.

I appreciate the jet part numbers. I'm right at 4800 ft, so mine coudl go either way.

That power loss is real. We've noticed it with our motorcycles and the occasional trip to sea level. Instant performance increase when going there.


----------



## rcannon409 (Dec 7, 2013)

Well, I've had a few more opportunities to try this machine. I went ahead and changed the oil after 2 hrs use. Nothign much to report. Very few shavings and slight discoloration.
I have a semi-big driveway. I'd imagine a person coudl park 8 cars in it. I've had snowfall anywhere from 2 in up to 8. 

This Honda is FAST! I'm done in haf the time of my ariens. Plus, the single stage does a better job of cleaning right down to the bare sidewalk. It will also throw the snow much further thna I could before. Now, I am comparing it to soemthing almost 30 years old, so I bet the new Ariens units are better. I like this as it eliminates my needing to use so much snow an dice melter.

It starts. I've not needed to pull the rope more than once, and its very easy to pull. 

I wish it came with some sort of handle wrap. I went ahead and wrapped the handle with bicycle bar wrap. It feels better, and should hold up. Even if it doesn't, it was cheap.

I highly recommend this unit for the average home owner. I'd call it one size too large for what I do, which is always better than too small. I've not given it a hug yet, but I probably should. My only issue now is I'm running out of driveways to clean. This thing is small enough...maybe I'll volunteer to help the elderly....


----------

